# Going to the Gym and being Ill!!!!



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

OK, I am feeling really guilty as I haven't been to the gym in 2 weeks as had a rotton cold.

Still cannot shift it and got a real runny nose and bunged up, just generally felling grotty! :boohoo:

My question is should I crack back on this week at the gym???

Im not feeling like death, but just snotty and bunged up!

What are you thoughts!?


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

i got told by a doc ...if its not flu, then your fine.....

i go back with cold ,headaches. the lot, and it make me feel better usually

plus 2 weeks !?..if it is just a cold it should be in its final stage now anyway.

ps remember i,m not a medical doctor (just a love one!) so i cant really give advice. x


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Its been such a pain, got the cold about 2 weeks ago and felt rubbish, then last week it had more or less gone, then Friday last week it came back again as when I first got it.

Its driving me mad.

But as you say Raikey its not flu so should be ok in the gym, if I can stop my nose runnig for 2 secs to actually pick something up LOL!!!!


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

ewww .LOL...

that reminds me of a bloke in our gym ..picks his nose constantly...we all avoid the dumbells hes been using.

i would have a word but hes a big ****!


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Eeeeuuuugggghhhh thats disgusting. He needs to be thrown out of there immediately!!!! :crazy:


----------



## COWBOY (Oct 5, 2005)

Yo Lauren,I aways use Echinacea when i get rough,I'm not really into herbal stuff at all but i was told this was really good stuff and tryed it and sure enough it done the trick sis.Some people take 1 a day all the time but i just slam 3 into me when i feel a cold or something else coming on!Get well soon chick

P.S i have'nt had a cold in about 18months


----------



## romeo69 (Sep 7, 2005)

i take alot of vit c even more if i get a cold, as for the bunged up nose have u tried vicks or some smelling scents.


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

COWBOY said:


> Yo Lauren,I aways use Echinacea when i get rough,I'm not really into herbal stuff at all but i was told this was really good stuff and tryed it and sure enough it done the trick sis.


Yes I am going to start taking that today as got some here, thank god.

Should of thought of that earlier, doh!!

Thanks.


----------



## COWBOY (Oct 5, 2005)

Nice one! It seems to struggle abit once you've got the cold i find but it does knock the edge off,best if you can catch the start of the cold.iI can't stand missing a day at the gym you must be going MAD! :boohoo: Get in that gym girl and put these Bugs to sleep!!!:gun:


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Thats what I intend on doing Cowboy!

Cracking back on as of today, I have missed it, althought it was quite nice just chilling out every evening and getting to bed early!


----------



## COWBOY (Oct 5, 2005)

Hay Lauren alittle something to cheer you up,the least i can do chick:rolleyes:


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

have a "liquid day"

not out on the lash like, but have nothing but fruit and protein/mrp's.

itll help flush it out


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

> Its been such a pain, got the cold about 2 weeks ago and felt rubbish, then last week it had more or less gone, then Friday last week it came back again as when I first got it.
> 
> Its driving me mad.


yeh, this happend to me earlier on in the year, i thought i got rid of it, but it cam back the next day, i was ****ed off with it.

but im with big pete here, keep the fluid intake up. im sure OSC wife can shift a cold in 24hrs by just haveing a liquid day, if i remeber rightly.


----------



## Carnivore (Apr 7, 2004)

why train when ur ill? your lifts and stamina would be down, wouldnt the quality of the lifting sessions be more productive than the quantity?


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

I have been taking 500mg Vitaman C the last few months....dont know if it's coincedence but i havnt been ill with anything. ((I think i have seriously jynxed myself now)...it has been proven to boost your immune system so give it a go.


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

COWBOY said:


> Yo Lauren,I aways use Echinacea when i get rough,I'm not really into herbal stuff at all but i was told this was really good stuff and tryed it and sure enough it done the trick sis.


Yeah, our lecturers lin Uni used to tell us to take that stuff...a few of my mates take it and they swear by it!!

Hope your better soon!!


----------



## romeo69 (Sep 7, 2005)

I could always rub the old vicks on ur chest for you :rolleye11


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Crack on sweat it out Lauren 

Just get out your 1989 shell suit zip it up and get on the running machine for an hour or so!


----------



## romeo69 (Sep 7, 2005)

jamiedsmith1981 said:


> Crack on sweat it out Lauren
> 
> Just get out your 1989 shell suit zip it up and get on the running machine for an hour or so!


Dont forgot the big perm aswell, lol


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

Hi lauren hope you're feeling better now.

Normally i would say if you're ill dont train! a week off isnt gonna do any harm at all, if you're not on a deadline. In fact training through illness does more harm as you have a crap workout, feel crap, and give your immune even more battering. Take it easy and chill out and get better. Plenty time to catch up when you're strong again.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

I would say taht you need to knonw when your body is ready for it. I often train when recovering from illness, it helps clear your sinuses and throat/lungs out nicely. However training when you are still in the hight of an illness aint too bright imo. Like most hings related to training listen to your body


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

ive been out for a month due to illness the way i see it if you keep training your recovery ability is low so youll find it hard to get well. Wait till your at least 90% beter


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks for the replies peeps.

I have paid off the gym these past 2 weeks and I am nearly fully recovered, so starting back again on Monday.

I know its going to be a killer trying to get back into it and eating right.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Tell me about it been out for a month going to give it it a try on saturday and then if thats ok ill be in on sunday for legs ouch


----------



## Gem (Nov 24, 2005)

I know I am not exactly a fountain of knowledge, (but my OH is!).

He says there's nothing wrong with skipping the gym if you are ill, if you are in great shape, you can have breaks from the gym, and you wont change too much at all.

Rest is so important to achieving what you want.

Too many people over train and don't achieve what they want because of this.


----------



## gadgesxi (Jul 21, 2005)

Feed the cold, starve the fever!


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

> if you are in great shape, you can have breaks from the gym,


so what if your not in shape ?


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

Carlos901 said:


> so what if your not in shape ?


Get down that gym and burn some fat you fat :rolleye11


----------

